

IBM setting out to build an electronic brain - jitendra_
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerkay/2011/12/09/cognitive-computing-when-computers-become-brains/

======
drunkpotato
Interesting but color me skeptical of claims that they "[take] computing
concepts to a whole new level". This would be fantastic if they could do it,
and I think asynchronous event-driven circuits are definitely a move in the
right direction, but the supposed "blog" they link to is nearly content-free
marketspeak. The hyperbolic claims and lack of proven results set off little
warning bells on this PR piece.

~~~
shmageggy
If you check out the "publications" tab there is more substantial content. The
first one in the list is a pretty readable yet detailed description of their
approach and philosophy.

~~~
drunkpotato
That is a fair point, and I admit that I read into the blog post more than was
actually claimed.

------
bfrs
I hope this doesn't end as another "cat brain" fiasco:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229>

Since the original critique by Henry Markram has been removed from the
bluebrain website, I wish if anyone can confirm that the pasted exchange
actually took place.

~~~
bfrs
Here is an authentic source for Markram's critique of the "Cat out of the bag"
paper:

<http://news.discovery.com/tech/cat-brain-computer-hype.html>

------
itmag
I just got a mental image of Eliezer Yudkowski and Linda Hamilton assaulting
IBM headquarters at night with the help of a buff Austrian combat cyborg.

------
stiff
This is old news, and gets much more publicity in the media that it probably
deserves, but the vision of a "brain-like" computer certainly appeals to a
majority of readers. Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2908802>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299>

------
dconway
When they make one that's safe for implant, I am _so_ getting it.

------
simoncpu
I'd love to commercialize this by connecting our brains to a farm of
electronic brains via an API. Brain Power on Demand(tm)! :)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Brainpower on demand? I think we already have that, and it's called Mechanical
Turk or Crowdflower ;-)

~~~
jacquesm
It is called 'Ask HN'.

~~~
easy_rider
Yahoo Answers :-)

------
easy_rider
Well hope they are as smart as they think they are. In 2009 they thought the
word mating started with an F !

~~~
jderick
I think they simply substituted the PG version of the real word here.

~~~
easy_rider
Yeah, It was kinda ironic on my part. Laughed pretty hard about the PG'ing
though, they could have thrown in a little bit more irony themself, but yeah
it's forbes :)

